# A small sample of Big Walnut Lg mouth and Scioto Smallies.



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's some Smallies out of the Scioto River this past October time frame along with some Large Mouth from the Big Walnut in Gahanna area...although the pic with my full beard is in November in the Scioto...froze my butt off that day...last day I've fished...
Wish I had more but I went on a 5 month spree this past summer where I dunked 4 phones in the water, losing ALL my pics...I can catch fish, but I didn't say I was smart!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice fish, looks like I need to walk out of the parking lot after work over the bank and try the sciota.


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Ya might wanna wait till the raging river goes down!!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

odds are i wait till warmer weather


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

That makes both of us! Good stuff man...now if these next 2 months could just slip on by in a wink.....winter is just no fun. Good luck bud


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fishing!


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's a few more fish I was able to find pictures of...THANK YOU MR. A for tirelessly helping learn how to post pic's!
The catfish and I think one or two smallies were from the Darby...including the catfish...and that's my fishing partner Tator, after he drug a carp I got outta Big Walnut...If I catch a carp I pull over to the side and let the carp go...Tator lunges like a bear and goes under water with them until he get's a grip and he pulls 'em out...a few times I wondered If he was gonna come back up he was under so long!


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks mushi...appreciate it...just posted a few more...hope you like


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

And P.S....I don't smoke anymore!


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Some really nice fish in those pics! Hope to run into you out on the river this year.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

GREAT fish, man. Love seeing that from the Scioto.
Almost as fun, was watching the different progressions of your beard.  
Keep slayin 'em, brother!!


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Those fish are all awesome man!! I need to catch me some smallies like those! Getting me way too excited to get out fishing again and its only mid January. Gonna be a long couple months... Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Just saw something in your pics that I find in mine...the majority of my big smallie pics have a full sized spinnerbait hanging out of the fishes mouth.
LOVE it!!
Shoot man, now I'm all jacked up too!!


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are some great looking fish. I love the dog in the yak as well.


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey thanks guys...glad you enjoyed the pics...and yes, alot of my smallies come on spinnerbaits at the right time, but I get just as many on cranks (shad rap can't be beat) and top water with a Pop-R...I put an 0-ring on the Pop-R so I can walk it back to the boat...walk the dog...I just started doing this last year and the results were mind-blowing. BUT...I would HAVE to say that I've caught MORE smallies on an 1/8 oz long shank, Gamakatsu hook with a 4" twister grub than probably ALL other baits I've use combined...learn how to use them and the results will please you.
Most day's I'm throwing 2, 3, 4, 5 or more different lures until I figure them out...and even If I have figured them out, if I don't get anymore in a certain hole...I will throw one or two different lures to clean up any stragglers.

Hope to see you out on the water...you can't miss me, I'm the only guy in a "yak" with a Jack, russell that is. Would LOVE to hook up with ya and go fishin' sometime. Good Luck. John.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The Tator Tot said:


> Hope to see you out on the water...you can't miss me, I'm the only guy in a "yak" with a Jack, russell that is. Would LOVE to hook up with ya and go fishin' sometime. Good Luck. John.


Well we're definitely pounding the same waters. Love to hook up.
And I know where you're coming from with the "Yak with Jack". I "Yak with Lab" quite regulary:


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Dude...that's awesome! I love the Lab's...I've had a few...just great dogs. How do you keep your Lab OUT OF THE WATER??? The Lab's I had just couldn't stay out of the water!! I'm game to fish anytime. John.


----------



## Niceman (Aug 1, 2005)

Love the pics. What kind of kayak do you use? I am thinking about getting one, but I'm getting a little older (45) and was concerned about the comfort of fishing from one. I've been wade fishing the upper part of the Sciota above the 37 bridge. I think it would be easier if I had a canoe or kayak. I just like the no hassle fishing.


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Too much info to take up here...I'll send you a PM and fill you in. John.


----------



## Namlot79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Great pics! This is my first post so not sure if I am supposed to make a big introduction or just say HEY...so HEY! 
Tator, I float the Scioto often myself. It is a great float and have only encountered another angler once or twice, never could understand why more people werent out there


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm with ya bud...EVERY time I go fishing I just chuckle and often wonder out loud "WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE HERE???...DON'T YOU KNOW YOUR SITTING ON A GOLDMINE OF A FISHERY???"

Back home in Minnesota this would never happen. The Columbus, Ohio area is some of the best fishing I've had in my life...and I've got about 15-20 lakes in a 20 mile radius of my hometown. The only thing better I've experienced was 5 yrs in Alaska...no such thing as not catching a fish in Alaska.

Welcome to the site...hope you can glean any info to help ya. I will shoot you a PM and talk more. John.


----------



## Namlot79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Tator, seems like a great forum


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Just figured I'd throw this smallie on here from the big walnut caught last August.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Bang Biscuit!!! Nice smallie bud...that thing looks to be in the 18-20" range...beautiful!!! Anywhere from Noe Bixby on down these kind of smallies are there for the catchn. I remember one time I was fishing off Hamilton...I met a guy there and he saw me putn the kayak up and asked what I was doin'...told him I was fishing and he argued with me for 5 min that there were no fish in this creek...he shut up after I pulled the phone out and showed him the pics I had for that day...the dude said he's lived there his whole life...I just shook my head and bid him farewell.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah same thing happened with mine was my first fish of the day so walked back and got my camera so I could get a pic. Some guy came running up to my car and said "I can't put that fish in there it won't survive." I said "well sir that's where it came from." After 30 bs's I put the fish back went back to the hole and pulled a 14". I laugh as I head upstream and glance back at the guy just to see him shaking his head. She weighed 4.03lbs and was 18.25" good eye sir. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Well we're definitely pounding the same waters. Love to hook up.
> And I know where you're coming from with the "Yak with Jack". I "Yak with Lab" quite regulary:


I love seeing a lab in the boat. I just got an english chocolate lab puppy and I am trying to get him used to water a little bit in the bath tub. I hope to have him in the canoe with me from time to time.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Like John said, you won't be able to keep him out of the water soon enough. 
Cooper and I have an understanding. I just let him jump in when he wants, run up on the bank, chase some stuff around...sometimes he just kind if follows us down the river. BUT, when I tell him it's time, he stays put in the boat and watches me fish.
I switched to a solo canoe this past year too, and that seems to help him want to stay in the boat.











BARELY in the boat....


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Those pictures pump me up to get the pup out there with me. Tator's pictures make me want to fish really bad. I have had a really slow past year so I need to get out more.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

This thread is becoming more fun by the minute.


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

I have to agree with ya...it's makn me smile every time I read somethin' on here...and I've heard, smilin' is a good thing! Bubbagon...I just knew that lab of your's had to have been wanting to launch outta the boat!!! You just wait and see what Tator's reaction is when I catch a fish...usually if I get a small rock bass I'll just toss it up over my head and he grabs it...or goes in the water trying!!!

And I have to warn ALL of you....there will be times, especially when it's a bigger fish, after I take the pic and put him back in the water, Tator LOSES HIS FREEGN MIND and he will yelp so loud that if you're not watching me...you'd think I just kicked him...that kind of yelp...I've had many a person give me the dirty look when they hear him and I have to explain to them that I'm not beating my dog!...he just completely disagrees with me putn that fish back in the water....and JUST WAIT till I get a carp and get your camera's ready for a little video...'cuz Tator's going under and he ain't comin' back up until he's got a bite grip and drags it out...its hilarious...I think I'm gonna have to get that on youtube some time. Last year was the first time he lost...but it was a 30lb foe to his 18 lbs...he stayed under out of site for a bit and then PLOOP, there he pops up with no carp...swimming around in circles lookn for him...just good stuff.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, if we've comfortably derailed the thread,


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

And just like that I'm crackn up again...I saw that video awhile ago...just good stuff...however, I just don't envision Tator makin' it that deep!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

FOSR said:


> Well, if we've comfortably derailed the thread,
> 
> 
> Pool diving Boxer dog, he swims under water! - YouTube


I used to have an english mastiff that would dive for things in the pool. He actually more would sink and then walk along the bottom to get what he wanted. Man I miss that dog. Probably my second favorite breed next to labs.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I recognize some of those fish!!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's funny as #$%@ about your Jack. I have a buddy who guides on The New in North Carolina out of rafts for fly fishermen. His Jack Russell goes with him every time. That dog has entertained me for friggin days, man. They're so fun!!

So Coop is a rock digger. He'll stick his head underwater up to about 2 feet to grab a rock.
Last year Rybo and I were floating the Darby. We took a break and Coop's running around the gravel bar, and in and out of the river...just blowing off steam.
We look over and he's dragging a chain saw out of the river. He must have gone under, found it, and was Hellbent on getting it out of there. And there was a crawdad living in the engine housing that kept pinching him on the nose. I thought we were gonna shat our pants laughing so hard.
And he dug out a pitchfork later in the day.

Dogs on rivers are a friggin BLAST!!!


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Bubbagon...I've been sittn' here laughing about that chainsaw and pitchfork for the last 5 minutes! Tator hasn't done anything like that but he is fascinated with rocks when I throw them in the water...He jumps up and tries to catch them...and if I throw them deeper he just swims to each spot it lands...he does get stuff out of the water...more like lighters floating and things like that...I was pleasantly surprised that he likes the water so much.
I got him about 4 or 5 yrs ago out of the Capital city humane society...some lady dropped off about 50 dogs...various kinds...and I guess he spent the first year of his life in a 2x2x2 cage...he was one scare little freaked out 1 yr old when I got him...about 2 weeks later he snapped out of it and this is who he is now (in the pics).
AND...when he's runnin' around on shore...God forbid if there's a hole in the bank 'cuz he's right down in it...he almost got a muskrat he chased straight up the embankment...I heard the squeel and he came back down with fur in his mouth and his head all muddy from the hole...one of these days it's gonna be a formidable foe and I'm probably gonna have to get involved...good stuff man...I'm still smilin'....John.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

This thread is awesome.....i tried to take my German shorthaired pointer with me during a float trip, but she wouldn't stay in the canoe. The whole day was spent trying to get her to stay put, but she was not having it!!!! Great times....by the way....nice scioto fish!!!!


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Wouldn't it be cool if we had about 6 guys floatn down the river...all with dogs in tow....what a picture that would make!


----------



## Namlot79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Wife wont let me have a dog now that we have the new baby but would love to come along and bring her cat for PART of the trip....


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

And I'm crackn up again! I hear ya man...the wife has 3 cats and I would be willing to let ya take one of my hands....good catfish bait I hear....


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

The Tator Tot said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if we had about 6 guys floatn down the river...all with dogs in tow....what a picture that would make!


Haha.....that would be cool.....i'd be in, and so would "pepper"


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

claytonhaske said:


> This thread is awesome.....i tried to take my German shorthaired pointer with me during a float trip, but she wouldn't stay in the canoe. The whole day was spent trying to get her to stay put, but she was not having it!!!! Great times....by the way....nice scioto fish!!!!


I've got a German Shorthaired as well and was thinking about getting a Kayak and taking her out... Then I realized, there's no way that dog wont take off and try to do stuff on her own. Although shes old, I think 10 or 11, she's still really active! Can't wait to get on the rivers and creeks to fish again! Good talkin fellas! Keep it up haha


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

We were at a park yesterday. Took Coop about 3 seconds to find the crrek.
He goes deeper, but we had limited depth.


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey buddy...that's awesome...isn't weird that dogs don't give a crap about water temp??? When I was in Alaska I had a lab and a spaniel that would crash into the lakes just at ice out...slush water and they wouldn't leave it. Good stuff man. John.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I had an Irish Setter that would break through stream ice and then lay in it and lap it up. He would get overheated running like an idiot through snow and had to cool off.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Here's my fishing buddy Riley, one year old lab. He and bubba's Cooper have been on a couple trips together. My favorite trip is over night with the dogs, keeps animals away from the camp and your stuff. Riley hates birds, mostly geese, if he sees one off he goes, only bad thing he tries to get back in anyone's boat, spends more time swimming, think he's part fish
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Riley's a good boy!! He's got better manners than Coop.
Cooper's best trick is that I've trained him to go shake off next to Stucky!! LOL!!!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks! ;-)
Found a mat for the canoe, went to Lowe's, they have several rubber mats about 3_4 feet wide and on huge roll, buy by the foot, think I'll get enough to cover from under front seat to behind my seat, and leave it wide so it goes up the sides of the boat, giving Riley traction and not scratching my piece of art! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Tator Tot (Feb 16, 2012)

The two of you have me sitting here reminiscing about some of the labs I've had in the past...I miss 'em alot, such great dog's and devoted to their master(s).
This is gonna be all new for Tator...remember, he's a whopping 15-18 lbs compared to the big dog sizes...he get's along with dogs just fine, I just think he might be thinking what the heck is this!!!

As for the geese...I remember at the Darby a few years back when I first took him out...he bolted out from me when I was portaging (sp) and went up over the road and down the other side...I could just barely see him weaving in and out and jumping over the adult geese and then he went nose down and stopped. By the time I got to him, he had a baby goose pinned down!!! I yelled at him to let him up and he immediately did and the baby goose just walked to the creek and jumped in joining the 15 or so adults that were just a honkin' away at us...good stuff.

He's also charged a couple adults, but after the winging he recieved he tends to stay back...he will false charge but then stop...it's hilarious. John.


----------

